# FAST Shampoo and Hair Conditioner



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Anyone tried these products??
Does it actually work?

I've been trying to grow my hair out for years now but it's growing incredibly slow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FAST Shampoo And Conditioner

Thank you.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 11, 2009)

Yeah I bought both the shampoo and conditioner about 2 yrs ago and to be honest I didn't see a difference. They're pricey too.

You'll have better results with Biotin and/or MSM tablets which encourage and stimulate hair growth as well as aiding skin and nails too.


----------



## iio (May 11, 2009)

I would have to say that massaging your scalp with essential oils like rosemary, coconut, jojoba, or almond oil can help hair growth.  Taking vitamins and omega-3 supplements and using natural shampoos and conditioners can give your stronger and healthier hair.  I just chopped off my hair because of a horrible hair cut.  It was pass my bra strap and now its neck length! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so sad!!! Now its going to take me at least two years to get my length back.  I have to say that it will take a lot of patience.  Its hard because my hair grows slow as well.  But just staying dedicated and treating your hair with care will encourage growth.  I hope that helps!


----------



## meland2lilones (May 12, 2009)

prenatal vitamins..awesome


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for your input!!
I've been taking biotin but didn't see any effect at all.

I do massage oil onto my hair every other week, it is working but i see little progress, i was hoping this shampoo would do the trick.


----------



## nursee81 (May 12, 2009)

Take some prenatal vitamins it really does help.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you for your input!!
I've been taking biotin but didn't see any effect at all._

 
You must have been taking a low dosage. Biotin def works! The growth doesn't happen overnight but with 6 wks you can see a difference.


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2009)

Blushbaby, I've been taking the Holland and Barret mega vitamins for the hair. It includes lots of vitamins. I am sure you're fammiliar with the brand because it's distributed widely in the uk. Do you think it's a good brand?
I have to take it 3 times a day with meals..

thank you


----------



## aggrolounge (May 13, 2009)

I've had no effect from biotin or prenatal... only on my nails.. no difference in hair strength or growth rate. I took those for about a year.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 13, 2009)

Well, I thought that hair growth was fixed genetically by person... and you can't do much once you reach your maximum hair growth. As long as you're taking care of it and yourself, it might just be a waiting game =(  I've read that hair grows a maximum of half an inch per month. A prenatal vitamin can make sure you're getting all your nutrients and correct vitamins that you may be lacking in your diet, but pregnant women's hair grows quickly due to hormones. 

Also, I did some research about Biotin and I read some ladies got hair growth in places they didn't want it... a few extra face hairs here and there and having to shave more often. Has anyone else experienced this with the use of biotin?


----------

